

Why I Started A School - roseburg
http://recraigslist.com/2014/01/why-i-started-a-school/

======
roseburg
It took me a few years to gain the knowledge and experience to put a course
together, but I finally did it. I really appreciated the encouragement I got
from HN two years ago. Just wanted to share the update.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3515294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3515294)

